# Stihl FS76 Manual



## Cannon51 (Jul 28, 2014)

My BIL is cleaning out his basement and brought me a Stihl brush trimmer model FS76. I could not find a manual on the Stihl site, probably because it's been out of production for so long. I haven't tried to crank it yet but it has compression.
Any information appreciated, Owners manual, IPL, personal experience. I can get a picture up later today if that will help.
Cannon


----------



## Cannon51 (Aug 1, 2014)

I put some gas in it, fired it up and it ran wide open. I removed the cover to inspect the fuel lines and found the throttle cable off and the throttle in the wide open position. I discovered that the throttle return spring on the carb was broken. I had saved a Walbro carb off a dead blower so I took the spring off it and put on the Stihl. It cranked up and ran fine. I need to get a new air filter and would still like to find an owners manual.
Cannon


----------

